# Help!!!!!!



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive just beenb givin a 125 sw setup running with fish..
I can transport, but i need help/ideas about moving water/ and rehousing fish!!!

Call me at 778 892 2402 asap

if you can help or have any ideas, or if you have a sw setup
and can temp house some fish.

Matt


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

How did the move go?


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

the move went good, we went the there with two 45 gallon drums,buckets and a cooler ,a bunch of dollies and a power tailgate.

we were there about an hour.

we took all 125ish gallons of water, it was pretty cool!!

i stayed up til 2:30 in the morning putting it all back together lol.

its been a constant learning experience thats for sure.


----------

